# Newsweek - Men's Lib article



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Just saw this today...

Why We Need to Reimagine Masculinity - Newsweek

Haven't read completely...


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

OK - its mostly written from an economic perspective. Many of the old "manly" jobs in the US have been outsourced, while the growth is in jobs traditionally held by women (teaching, nursing, etc.)


----------



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

No bias here at all Newsweek.

*After all, what’s more masculine: being a strong, silent, unemployed absentee father, or actually fulfilling your half of the bargain as a breadwinner and a dad?*

I'm glad to know those are the only two choices for men today. I'd missed that. Hey, here's an article you'll never research and publish NW..."The Death of Motherhood, and the Rise of Miscreant Mothers". 

You cannot Karyotype evil and worthless. It knows no gender.

LIL


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

fwiw...this was the cover story for their Sep 27th edition; seeing the cover with a title about it being time to "Man Up" seemed relevant at the time.

Was actually expecting something more along the lines of a MEM or BBW pep talk for the men of American. Not a story saying that we need to "Man Up" and become nurses and teachers. Not that its a bad thing...


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Hell, Athol's a nurse and he got himself a man blog 

It's all relevant. Sex and economics sort of go hand in hand. 

The article was far less about the sexual role of masculinity and much more about what role masculinity should play, will play, in shaping the countries economic future. 

Our concern is of a different nature. We can be teachers, nurses, or stay at home dads, as the article indicated, it is our sense of utility and necessity in accomplishing and providing that is part of our ingrained sense of masculine.

But if on the flipside as LIL sort of indicated, if the feminine side of the equation isn't aroused or feeling nurtured that the new masculine man is 'doing what he needs to do' and as a result, isn't getting support, loved, and laid ... then who really gives a sh!t? The end result is still a watered down, emasculated, Joe Sixpack changing bedpans instead of building bridges or cars.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

"designer axes"? You gotta be kidding! Liberals have been trying to castrate males for the past 5 decades and they've succeeded wonderfully. If a group of 6 year old boys decided to play "war" or "cowboys and indians" in any public elementary school, they would all get suspended, sent to anger management and sensitivity counseling, be all over CNN, etc.
They can't play football or even dodgeball because it's too competitive and rough but they can damned sure skip rope. 
Our court system has made it pretty clear that dads are optional for the raising of children.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> OK - its mostly written from an economic perspective. Many of the old "manly" jobs in the US have been outsourced, while the growth is in jobs traditionally held by women (teaching, nursing, etc.)


Men are only better than women for manual jobs. For brain, I don't think there is a big difference. Here lies a big problem for American men, a lot of manual jobs are gone to other countries. 
How can men MAN UP if he makes less than his woman. An article said that if a man makes less than his wife, he tends to cheat, because he doesn't have that manly feeling in front of her. What Scannarguard said yesterday made sense, a man should find a woman who makes much less money than him!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

A man can "man up" any time he wants to. His job has nothing to do with it. This idea that feminism has caused/created a generation of men to feel less manly is bull****. A job doesn't define a man, if it does, then he is in for a rude awakening in this day and age. His job is "at will" at the behest of his employer. If a man defines himself by what he does, then his entire world can be destroyed by a pink slip. That's a sad world to live in. 
I don't think that men are emasculated. I think that generations of men have spent their lives defining themselves by their careers. In this era, no job is stable. You don't work at the same company for 30 years and get a pension and a retirement party. It doesn't happen anymore. It isn't women who caused this. 
So what if your wife earns more money than you. Isn't it all going in to the same bank account?


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

Brennan said:


> A man can "man up" any time he wants to. His job has nothing to do with it. This idea that feminism has caused/created a generation of men to feel less manly is bull****. A job doesn't define a man, if it does, then he is in for a rude awakening in this day and age. His job is "at will" at the behest of his employer. If a man defines himself by what he does, then his entire world can be destroyed by a pink slip. That's a sad world to live in.
> I don't think that men are emasculated. I think that generations of men have spent their lives defining themselves by their careers. In this era, no job is stable. You don't work at the same company for 30 years and get a pension and a retirement party. It doesn't happen anymore. It isn't women who caused this.
> So what if your wife earns more money than you. Isn't it all going in to the same bank account?


I think you make an excellent point. However, I think you minimize the roll that nature plays into this debate. For centuries, men have defined themselves by the jobs that they do. A man doesn't just put out fires, he is a fireman. What he does is who he is. That's apparent because men are more action driven and aren't able to multitask as much as women. It's just the way they are wired and there is nothing wrong with that.

I honestly do not know how men are going to take back their masculinity in this day and age. It's a sad state of affairs and their wives aren't helping out much.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Deejo said:


> Hell, Athol's a nurse and he got himself a man blog


Heh I stumbled onto this thread and got ready to fight a little at that too. Thanks for the support lol.

That being said, if I knew the path I was taking was going to lead me into health care as a general field, I would have gone the doctor route or pharmacist route. As it was I lost nearly a decade of college and career planning years being side tracked with my church involvement.

There are often times as a nurse I believe I work at a disadvantage for not having that female multi-tasking mom styled brain. I have to work hard at that aspect where the female nurses seem to have that easier. I can do it, but it costs me more energy to do than it seems to cost the women. 

That being said, I'm very much the go to nurse for single tasking complex problems and tech support. Most of our problems as nurses aren't actual "nursing problems" they are in fact "engineering problems" to do with organizational structure, paperwork flow, time management and computers. I'm the guy that can take five pages of forms spread over three departments and turn it into a single page that does it all for everyone. And that is utterly loved by my DNS and coworkers.

Also if I hadn't have taken the path I did, I probably wouldn't be as well married and as happy as I am now. Plus I highly doubt I would have the relationship knowledge and the ability to help people turn things around in their own relationships that I do now either.


----------

